# WC3: Frozen Throne statt Reign of Chaos



## LubuLegend (10. Februar 2010)

Moinmoin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir letztens Wc3 geholt um die Kampagnen durchzuspielen. Habe mir also Reign of Chaos und Frozen Throne installiert. Nun möchte ich aber die Kampagnen von RoC durchspielen. Wenn ich dieses nun starte, bootet mir das System komischerweise FT.
Kann ich irgendwo im Menü zwischen Original -> Addon -> Original umschalten?


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

ist schon Ewigkeiten her dass ich das gespielt habe, aber ich meine dass ich damals am Desktop 2 Symbole hatte. Eins für TFT und eins für RoC.


----------



## LubuLegend (10. Februar 2010)

Ist bei mir auch der Fall. Obwohl ich aber RoC starten will, bootet das System TFT.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Februar 2010)

achso, jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Ich dachte das Spiel startet normal und lädt dann die falsche Kampagne.

Kannst du direkt aus dem Installationsordner starten?


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2010)

Bei RoC hast du auf jeden Fall andere Menübildschirme, also diese Hintergründe die sich bewegen mit Flaggen etc.
Daran erkennst du dann ob du das richtige gestartet hast.

Normalerweise sollte es für jedes Addon eine .exe Datei geben die das jeweilige Addon startet.
Ich mache es so:

Start > Programme > Warcraft III

Da wählst du einfach "Warcraft III" aus, dann startet bei mir RoC...
Wenn ich "Warcraft III - The Frozen Throne" anklicke, startet TFT...

Hoffe so klappts auch bei dir.


----------



## NgP.Brot (11. Februar 2010)

Jop. Gibt ne Frozen Throne.exe und ne Warcraft III.exe in deinem WC3-Ordner. Einfach letztere .exe starten.


----------



## Vadarassar (11. Februar 2010)

hast du schonmal versucht, auf dem Startbildschirm UNTEN RECHTS den Pfeil zu klicken?

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (grau, grau ist die Erinnerung an den Startbildschirm von vor 6-7 Jahren), kann man damit zwischen RoC und TFT wechseln


----------

